# Canon 5D 4 & 1DX II @ Photokina?



## Dylan777 (Sep 1, 2014)

Photokina is right around the corner. Nothing on 5D 4 and 1DX II? No rumors, nothing... :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 1, 2014)

I believe that it was said that they would not be announced, but are expected in the first half of 2015. They will each get their own announcement, so they will probably be months apart.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 1, 2014)

Who cares? Every thread will be hijacked by people telling us our cameras are crap, even if we are happy with them they will try and tell us why we shouldn't be, even when we tell them we understand their point, and it is valid, they will still go on and on and on and on..........


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 1, 2014)

I did see a 5D III on sale today...

Jim


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Who cares? Every thread will be hijacked by people telling us our cameras are crap, even if we are happy with them they will try and tell us why we shouldn't be, even when we tell them we understand their point, and it is valid, they will still go on and on and on and on..........


serenity now!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 1, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares? Every thread will be hijacked by people telling us our cameras are crap, even if we are happy with them they will try and tell us why we shouldn't be, even when we tell them we understand their point, and it is valid, they will still go on and on and on and on..........
> ...



I try, I truthfully try, but it is like a car accident, you really don't want to look as you drive by but for some morbid reason you can't stop yourself. Now they are saying you can't print a Canon file from any camera above 13" x 19", they honestly believe there is a 36% deficiency in Canon sensors, though how you can quantify that to 36% is a mystery, they are crazy, truthfully crazy. Don't they realise they sound like the crazy guy in the parking lot at the mall?

I think I am not going to log in for a few days.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Can't go larger than 13x19? DARN!!!!
I just stitched together a panorama from vacation, 167,643 by 51162 pixels and all for nothing!

(note that at 300dpi that comes to 46.6 feet by 14.2 feet)


----------



## localhost (Sep 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Photokina is right around the corner. Nothing on 5D 4 and 1DX II? No rumors, nothing... :



September announcements are for products for Christmas - user cameras/accessories. Pro bodies should be expected before major event - like fishing championship ;D


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > EchoLocation said:
> ...



You must have been shooting with a D810. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2014)

localhost said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Photokina is right around the corner. Nothing on 5D 4 and 1DX II? No rumors, nothing... :
> ...



Ice fishing is big in Canada.... (and to all you people in warm climates there is a very good reason why go out fishing in the winter.... the beer stays cold)... so for us availability at Christmas and availability before ice fishing tournaments is one and the same....


----------



## Roo (Sep 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



but, but, they are the facts! : I'm with you about not logging in for few days. I think I'm gonna spend thems shooting Jack Daniels boxes - they're much more interesting than coke boxes ;D


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Had the same analogy in my mind and thought to write it down here but my english isn't good enough to describe that in one sentence ... like you did!

I LOOKED from time to time into the fight discussion but stayed away from discussing with some of the guys. And created a personal web page/blog with some galleries. To fill the galleries I had to check my highly entropic photo collections on hard disk for good enough photos. I found a lot of crap but some pearls or at least well made photos. It was fun to check photos and think about reasons what is wrong with them, editing them slightly ... a good trip to the darkroom part of our hobby/passion/profession.

Best - Michael


----------



## heheapa (Sep 1, 2014)

I think no until next olympic game in 2016.


----------



## PicaPica (Sep 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Who cares? Every thread will be hijacked by people telling us our cameras are crap, even if we are happy with them they will try and tell us why we shouldn't be, even when we tell them we understand their point, and it is valid, they will still go on and on and on and on..........



well if you had not talked about it.... it actually could have been a thread that stayed on topic.... :


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 1, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares? Every thread will be hijacked by people telling us our cameras are crap, even if we are happy with them they will try and tell us why we shouldn't be, even when we tell them we understand their point, and it is valid, they will still go on and on and on and on..........
> ...



I suppose I could say the same for you, unless you are exhibiting a very dry sense of humor. You might not have responded to PBD's comment and contributed to this very insightful thread 

Dylan, you already ready to move on from your 5DIII and 1D X? I suggest you think about that 200/2 instead, which has almost no upgrade possibility. After all your 85/1.2 portraits, I can only imagine what that bad boy will bring to the table


----------



## PicaPica (Sep 1, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> PicaPica said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



well the d(r)amage was done already.., but maybe some will learn for the future?

ps: my humor is dry as the gobi.


----------



## bitm2007 (Sep 1, 2014)

> September announcements are for products for Christmas - user cameras/accessories
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be surprised if we see the announcement of the 750D in addition to a 7D2 at Photokina. It's overdue and availability before Christmas makes economic sense.


----------



## stein (Sep 1, 2014)

Do we need something else..? Look at this pano taken with 1Dx and a 600/4
3000 frames over several days of shooting 
My 5Diii is a bit slow compared to my 7D (fps) but otherwise a fantastic camera!
THe 7DII will probably solve most of this losses?
Stein , Norway
See the largest photo in Norway, size of a soccerfield
http://www2.arcticlightphoto.no/pano/tos52/


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Who cares? Every thread will be hijacked by people telling us our cameras are crap, even if we are happy with them they will try and tell us why we shouldn't be, even when we tell them we understand their point, and it is valid, they will still go on and on and on and on..........



;D

If the 5D4 doesn't have 25 stops of noise free DR...GAME OVER MAN. GAME. OVER.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Now they are saying you can't print a Canon file from any camera above 13" x 19",



BRB...have to tear up all my 17x22" portfolios ;D



> they honestly believe there is a 36% deficiency in Canon sensors, though how you can quantify that to 36% is a mystery, they are crazy, truthfully crazy. Don't they realise they sound like the crazy guy in the parking lot at the mall.



I know a lunar landing conspiracy theorist who is more reasonable.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Photokina is right around the corner. Nothing on 5D 4 and 1DX II? No rumors, nothing... :



Maybe Photokina 2015... though I'm kinda hoping Photokina 2016. I really don't want to be tempted anytime soon.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 1, 2014)

localhost said:


> September announcements are for products for Christmas - user cameras/accessories. Pro bodies should be expected before major event - like fishing championship ;D


Fishing championship... funny... really funny. or the Neighbors annual Labor Day backyard Corn hole event. I hear ESPN 8 (the ocho) will be doing wall to wall coverage.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Who cares? Every thread will be hijacked by people telling us our cameras are crap, even if we are happy with them they will try and tell us why we shouldn't be, even when we tell them we understand their point, and it is valid, they will still go on and on and on and on..........


Let me continue; on and on and on and on and on ....
 You made my day!
I thought it is not the camera, it is the photographer. Are they wrong?
Some people will wait untill car flies before they intend to drive, and they will still go on and on and on and on ... Yeap!


----------



## davidcl0nel (Sep 1, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Maybe Photokina 2015... though I'm kinda hoping Photokina 2016. I really don't want to be tempted anytime soon.



Photokina in Köln has a 2 year interval, so 2016 it is.


----------



## Vgramatikov (Sep 1, 2014)

1dx is well done camera. Not need update as per current moment.
5d3 start to fell little old when you have in mind Nikon d750 coming but still good and why not even better in some aspects.

So i feel nobody want from Canon new body`s.

7d ii normal update is good. There are a lot of competition already here.

Canon need new sensors for the pros wedding and landscapes. Equiv d810 body/sensor.

Other gear is ok for now. 

May be 1ds replacement is most needed so far...

Good luck. If you are not capable to make it with 5d3 nobody can help you )))


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 1, 2014)

Not another two generations behind, inadequate dr, blah, blah, blah. 

We need troll repellent, and good rumors about the 5d4 and 1DX2

sek



privatebydesign said:


> Who cares? Every thread will be hijacked by people telling us our cameras are crap, even if we are happy with them they will try and tell us why we shouldn't be, even when we tell them we understand their point, and it is valid, they will still go on and on and on and on..........


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 1, 2014)

I have some beautiful prints hanging in my office that I personally took on my 5DII and 5DIII that well exceeds those specs. I guess they don't really exist?

sek



privatebydesign said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 2, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Dylan, you already ready to move on from your 5DIII and 1D X? I suggest you think about that 200/2 instead, which has almost no upgrade possibility. After all your 85/1.2 portraits, I can only imagine what that bad boy will bring to the table


sagittariansrock,

I'm not in the hurry to upgrade either bodies. However, IF I have a chance to upgrade, I'm 80-90% sure I want 1DX II. I'll keep my 5DIII as a second body, until we have SUPER deal with 5d4 ;D

Waiting for street price to drop on 200mm f2 IS. If the price is in mid $4k, anything can happen


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 2, 2014)

Besisika said:


> I thought it is not the camera, it is the photographer. Are they wrong?



It's not even the camera. It's the super high DR zero shadow noise can photograph a black cave interior with the sun in full view and get detail in both amazing Exmor sensor.

People tried photography before Exmor, but it didn't really work out ;D


----------



## jrista (Sep 2, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Don't beat around the bush, man. Why not actually use my name? Just call me crazy and be done with it. 

BTW, I went through the math. You can disagree with the method if you wish, that's your prerogative, but you know EXACTLY HOW I quantified that 36%. You have also gravely misinterpreted what those calculations represented...or, since I know your an intelligent individual, your just purposely misrepresenting what I said. In the end, I still demonstrated that the 1D X had the advantage...so either you only read part of that post, or, again, your purposely misrepresenting. 

Anyway, not here to hijack the thread. Just, PBD, you want to call me out...call me out. Don't beat around the bush.


----------

